# chrome radiator support for G-Bodies??



## 78monte85riviera (Feb 7, 2006)

im looking for a chrome radiator upper support noticed some g-bodies on here have them i checked jegs and summit but all for camaros,novas, none for g-body anybody have a part number or something i can go off of thanks btw its for a 1978 monte carlo


----------



## STR8RIDA (Nov 1, 2007)

chrome shop - have yours chromed


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

are u talking about the electric fan hold down plate that people get from cutlasses and chrome them? or are you talking about the molded chrome piece that covers the whole top radiator support from left to right to look like its chromed,if so i have 2 of them for sale


----------



## 78monte85riviera (Feb 7, 2006)

orientalmontecarlo said:


> are u talking about the electric fan hold down plate that people get from cutlasses and chrome them? or are you talking about the molded chrome piece that covers the whole top radiator support from left to right to look like its chromed,if so i have 2 of them for sale



the whole top radiator support do u have pics?


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

78monte85riviera said:


> the whole top radiator support do u have pics?


yes i do is this what your talking about???? these are no longer made anymore


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

that looks good!


----------



## 78monte85riviera (Feb 7, 2006)

no thats not it but that looks good how much for that this is what im talking about it actually holds the radiator in place and my og one is plastic with the shroud built in i just need this piece to hold the radiator im running electric fans


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

I JUST SOLD MY OLD ONE :banghead: BUT THEY DNT SELL EM CHROME I HAD TO PLATE MINE AND YOU GONE NEED THE DIFFERENT SHROUD TO GO WIT THAT PIECE..THEY ARE COMMON IN G BODYS JUST GOTTA SEARCH THE JUNKYARDS FOR ONE


----------



## 78monte85riviera (Feb 7, 2006)

TONY MONTANA said:


> I JUST SOLD MY OLD ONE :banghead: BUT THEY DNT SELL EM CHROME I HAD TO PLATE MINE AND YOU GONE NEED THE DIFFERENT SHROUD TO GO WIT THAT PIECE..THEY ARE COMMON IN G BODYS JUST GOTTA SEARCH THE JUNKYARDS FOR ONE



there it is clean car man yeah just wondering if the 4 bolt one fits from the chevelle ima see if i can get the specs for the chevelle one and if the bolts line up 30.00 bux not bad compared to time searchin for one and then gettin it plated my monte has 4 bolts so ima see what i can find


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

78monte85riviera said:


> there it is clean car man yeah just wondering if the 4 bolt one fits from the chevelle ima see if i can get the specs for the chevelle one and if the bolts line up 30.00 bux not bad compared to time searchin for one and then gettin it plated my monte has 4 bolts so ima see what i can find


nope bcuz it have to lineup with the holes on the core support which are center off the hood latch which centers the shroud to the fan and that piece also has the right depth for the radiator to fit..


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

78monte85riviera said:


> no thats not it but that looks good how much for that this is what im talking about it actually holds the radiator in place and my og one is plastic with the shroud built in i just need this piece to hold the radiator im running electric fans


lol thats what i had mentioned before the electric fan plate they come on cutlasses with the 307 and everybody converting to electric fans uses them,my buddy has 2 of those and wants 60 for each and then u have to plate it....westiside nickie sells them chromed out aswell the correct one that im talking about



TONY MONTANA said:


> nope bcuz it have to lineup with the holes on the core support which are center off the hood latch which centers the shroud to the fan and that piece also has the right depth for the radiator to fit..


^^^^^^^x2 hes correct.... the latch and holes dont line up its been tried plenty times


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

v8 gbody cars have them.. or hit up Westsidenickie on here.. he can get them...


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

this one is custom made for g-bodys and come in black,high polished(pictured)smooth or rolled










this is the rolled one


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> v8 gbody cars have them.. or hit up Westsidenickie on here.. he can get them...


only v8 buicks and olds not chevy or pontiac and grand nationals have them aswell


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

orientalmontecarlo said:


> only v8 buicks and olds not chevy or pontiac and grand nationals have them aswell


MY V8 CUTTY CAME WITH ONE.. THATS GOOD TO KNOW


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

G-body parts.com has several types.. Billet, stainless, stock and chrome.. Little pricey tho


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

THEY ON V8 CUTLOSS I HAVE A SPARE ONE NEEDS TO BE CHROMED


----------

